# acquiring guide data, 772 message



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi guys,

Got home from work around 7:30, turned on the tv, was getting searching for satellite message on almost every other channel. So i went to do a reset on the receiver, it reset fine, but the channels were still messed up, some showing, some getting search for signal.. so i did a reset again, and now I'm not getting any guide data, when it's going thru its inital setup, it sticks at "searching for signal", then it goes to grey screen and it says "acquiring guide data" hit the more info button, and it says about calling customer service with a 772 message. 

I've been researching this most of the evening. We had some rain, but nothing out of the ordinary, I've never had a problem, and It will be a year ive been with Directv in a few weeks. I have a HR-20 100 

tired removing the BBCs, no dice... was working fine as of 12:30 am last night.. and some of the channels were working fine tonight before i went and did the old reset thinking it would resolve the problem.... :nono2:


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Do you have other DirecTV Receivers? Do they do this, too? What are your signal readings on the various satellites and transponders?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Are you sure it's error 772? Here a summary of what the various error codes mean ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=90031

Error 772 isn't listed.


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> Are you sure it's error 772? Here a summary of what the various error codes mean ....
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=90031
> 
> Error 772 isn't listed.


I only have one receiver, yeah it said 772, ive never seen that before.

I have found success with unhooking both sat 1 sat 2 lines from the back, unplugging the unit, then plugging it back in, and then let it go thru the setup, when it says searching for sat...i plugged one of the BBCs, and it started to download the information

now every other channel is out, if i switch the bbc in the back, those channels that were out, will be on, and the channels that were on, will now say searching for sat. very weird, a tech is coming out on Sunday 8-12...

any thoughts? bad tuner? bad cable? atleast I can watch tv until then if i want


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

When you reboot with no cables connected, tuner #1 get's enabled (and continues to search for signal until aquired) while tuner #2 gets automatically DISABLED PERMANENTLY until the receiver gets rebooted again.

Reboot it one more time to get Tuner #2 back.


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

when i reboot with both BBCs connected, after being able to watch tv with one the of the tuners working correctly, when attempting to download the sat. information, it says "searching for satellite signal" , and then when it can't find anything....it goes to the "acquiring guide data" screen.

so there is definitely something wrong with cable or something... 

should I reboot without tuner 2 plugged in? then plug it in when its attempting to download data? 

i unplugged both of them again, and the unit, and now I have one tuner back.. 

when i look into system test, it says....

Tuner1: Ok, acquired at 91%
Tuner2: Ok, acquired at 95%

how can that be if one of the cables is NOT hooked up?


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

The tech had to replace the connectors at the dish this morning , they were cooroded from the rain, he showed them to me, all 4, the pins were either broken off or very very loose and ready to go, he said that they were recalled shortly after I had my install done, which was in April of 07. We're back in business now. 

thanks for the helpful inputs


----------

